# [WMW MerBetta] My Boy and His True Love



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Welcome to my Watch Me Work thread. I was inspired by GunsABlazin to try another Merbetta picture so I decided to draw the love affair my boy Xochipilli seems to have with my very eggy female Oto Cat. XD 

Ever since I got her he enjoys resting during the day next to his little Cats and her in particular. He will even wedge himself under the wood to stay still for chill out time if they are near it. Earlier today she was resting on top of a leaf and slowly eating (it was rather hot today) and Xochi was just swimming about. I check in on them later and she's still on the leaf but now she has a bubble nest around her. Pfft what? Xochi shes not the right species I'm sorry. 

Here's step one of the process c:


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Not sure what kind of top thing to give her.​


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

That's really cool!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Where I got before I passed out last night XD​


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

im jealous lol.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

its cool how you made her look pregnant, ( technically she is lol)


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

@GunsABlazin 

Don't be - I love your art  

@BettaGirl290

Ha ha thank you  

And I got busy the last two days :/ I'll be working on this again though


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

cool, i can't wait to see when its finished and stuff!


----------

